# V-Cube 2 is similar to the eastsheen 2x2



## BeltedYapper (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi, I heard that the new V-Cube 2 has pieces simmilar to the eastsheen 2x2. If they do have simmilar pieces, can't the Eastsheen company sue V-Cube fof copyright infringement? or is V-Cube trying to sue Eastsheen?


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 23, 2011)

So does, the ghost hand, diansheng, lan lan, etc.


----------



## cyoubx (Jun 23, 2011)

lolsig


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 24, 2011)

BeltedYapper said:


> Hi, I heard that the new V-Cube 2 has pieces simmilar to the eastsheen 2x2


 
According to your sig, you did not actually hear this. So, looks like there is no problem.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## AustinReed (Jun 24, 2011)

No wai.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jun 24, 2011)

Arent they all 3x3 meech?


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 24, 2011)

c. Worthless Replying
Don't reply to a post unless you have something of value to add to it. Replying with "+1" or "go search for it" is not allowed, as it does no good for the topic creator or the community. 

this is the rule you are breaking. stop it. i even saw the post of the rubik's 4x4 being the fastest 4x4 and you were telling it to a beginner! as a matter of a fact, this is a worthless thread! stop it!


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 24, 2011)

BeltedYapper said:


> Hi, I heard that the new V-Cube 2 has pieces simmilar to the eastsheen 2x2. If they do have simmilar pieces, can't the Eastsheen company sue V-Cube fof copyright infringement? or is V-Cube trying to sue Eastsheen?


 
Actually it isnt at all!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 24, 2011)

All 2x2s (other than Rubik's) have that kind of mechanism.


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## AustinReed (Jun 24, 2011)

^That's why I stopped posting


----------

